# Finding "investors" on Kijji



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is a good feeling story that you can still believe in human nature these days..even looking for an investor in your business on Kijiji.
Look out Dragon's Den..this could be the next big thing for raising funds..besides crowd funding.


Working for years as a cleaner at a Chrysler plant, she wanted to start her own business for a career change. 



> <She> needed 15,000 dollars. She found a private investor, but not before weeding through dozens of "sketchy replies.
> 
> "Most of my responses were either scams or a mortgage broker telling me to take a second mortgage out on my house, so that they can kind of make a commission on it," she said. "A lot of [the scams] were, '*I'm out of town now, but I can send you a cheque for $20,000.' The amount was always more than I was asking…so it was 'I'm out of town right now, I'll send you $20,000, you send me $5,000 back*," says <she.


Uh huh!..those kind of response demands a reply "I wasn't born yesterday!":biggrin:


> "I know a lot of people raise funds through family, friends, the bank obviously, also through crowd-sourcing," said Barbut. "But I guess this is a new way of crowd-sourcing, through Kijiji."
> Barbut said he won't be surprised if <she> starts a trend.


Now in her case, she was legitimately interested in starting a business for selling childrens clothing on consignment and finally opened up a store.

<She> said her mother worried if it was safe to use Kijiji, but she only met one person, who turned out to be her angel investor.
They met at a public location and "it worked out perfectly,". She found a location for "From Bean to Sprout"

Bean to Sprout? Is some new descriptive language for "baby to toddler"? Or "bellybump" to "Congratulations..its a ---?" 

Hmmm? " crowd sourcing" is that the new word to replace "crowd funding?"

methinks I could use some cash meself for those friggin' expensive- (licence to print money)- dentists that think I'm made of gold at $5000 per implant! 

"Deutsch marks or dollars..American Express will do nicely thank you":biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

No strings-attached "angel" investor? And now what's that saying that can't be reminded enough .... if it's too good to be true, then it is ...


----------

